# What would your dream partner look and be like?



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

What would your dreampartner look like, would he or she be a red head. 
Tall, skinny, chubby, blonde, brunette. Would they wear glasses, what interest should they have, should they be kind, generous, sadistic or perverted like me?


----------



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

Fodera said:


> here's what my dream girl would look like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A guy like you? :roll Fodera, all the girls on this site practically orgasm everytime they see you. In case you haven't realized, your a pretty good looking guy. All you need is a little confidence 8) and a little charm :kma and the ladies will be all ova you :kiss :whip :spank !

btw, my ideal girl would be much like Fodera's except not so shy.


----------



## senorsteve (Dec 28, 2004)

> A guy like you? Rolling Eyes Fodera, all the girls on this site practically orgasm everytime they see you. In case you haven't realized, your a pretty good looking guy. All you need is a little confidence Cool and a little charm silly and the ladies will be all ova you Kiss Whip Spank !


I second this statement... seriously dude you are a very attractive guy so if you can improve your other skills you should have no trouble meeting womens.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=38753

She'd look like that and be very nice and intelligent and always put others before herself. And be a native speaker of Spanish.


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Intelligent and kind-hearted (without being nice to a fault). Optimistic and generally happy with life. Not afraid to talk with me about personal problems or concerns about our relationship. Could even be a little bit clingy.

As far as looks, there's no telling, a lot of things can make a girl look attractive to me.


----------



## travo (May 20, 2004)

I like a natural look in girls, and a kind attitude. She doesn't have to be outgoing, but more socially comfortable than I am I'd say is a must.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Personality: nice, kind, caring, laid-back, positive attitude, not overly materialistic

Looks: slightly plump redhead


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Slightly shorter than I am. Maybe about 5'8"-10". Slender build but firm musculature. A ready smile that reaches his eyes. A cuddler who knows when I want to be left alone. A sense of humor to match my own. Intelligent enough to know what I mean not what I say. Should enjoy camping, hiking and crawling around in the mud half a mile underground.

Oh, I almost forgot, he has to have a big heart.


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Personality: 
- warm, kind
- smart and able to introspect about herself
- okay with not getting married and living apart
- funny 

Looks: I've seen too many really good-looking women of all shapes and sizes, to specify just one type.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Heh, I agree with you Gumaro.  I've always liked Ms. Hewitt. Too bad she can't land better movie roles though.

I don't know about me... A quieter gal with long dark hair who's intelligent and enjoys the simplier things in life.
Isn't this thread just the same as the What's your Type thread?


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

personality: may seem wierd but I like girls like girls like guys... I seem to fall over for confidence,attractiveness,and *****iness...I like the "alpha-female". yes thats right when I see a girl being a total ***** I like it just as long as its not directed at me, then we have a problem.Ill probably have to "return some video tapes" jk .I have no idea why.also I like girls who like skinny guys(you'd be surprised)... and having things in common with someone else makes me go ape.

looks:... short(because Im short...) and ummm... dark hair? and thin...


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I would have to say tall, dark and handsome... oh wait, I already met him


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

I guess if you have too much in common with someone, it'll get boring after a while and it won't last. You really just need an unexplained connection with someone who doesn't really has to have anything in common. 
I hate it when you watch those dating shows and the people are talking to each other like their on business rather than a date, and they ask each other stupid questions just to see if they are compatible, like it's an equation. Alot of them reach that age where they've realized their dream partner won't come along so they compromise.


----------



## SoulAssasins (Nov 2, 2005)

Well it's weird cause even though I really don't care how a girl looks like aslong as she's sweet and isn't conceited I've always visioned the girl I want to be with in my mind. For me that girl would be light skinned(im not racist so please that's not my intention) she has dark hair, beautiful sparkly brown eyes, nice lips and a nice,supportive,patient personality. If she is out there I would be please if she liked me for the way I acted and my personality instead of what I wear and stuff like that. It would be a plus if she spoke spanish so that we could teach our children spanish too...


----------



## Karla (Dec 26, 2005)

If i said i didn't care about how a guy looks, i would be lying not only to myself but to everyone reading this. Looks are important regardless of what anyone says. I don't think it's possible to have a relationship with someone unless you're physically attracted to that person. That being said....

I want someone tall but not too tall, at least a couple inches taller than I, so i can wear heels , someone with messy dark hair but not dirty hair, just messy, beautiful eyes, i don't care what color, covered with thick dark lashes. A smile that says it all. A laugh that makes me laugh no matter how down i'm feeling

Someone who i know i can count on and will stick by me no matter what, through the bad and the good. 
Someone who makes me feel good about myself and always has something nice to say. 
Someone who will make me smile when it's the last thing i want to do. 
Someone who i can call at 3 in the morning for no reason at all. 
Someone who is supportive and kind, not only to me but to the world. 
Someone who knows that it's the small things that count.
Someone who will think i'm beautiful even without makeup. 
Someone who looks at me like i'm the most beautiful person on earth
Someone who will call in the middle of the day just to say hi. 
Someone who will plan romantic dates and fun surprises. 
Someone who takes my breathe away. 
Someone that I can't help but fall in love with.

that's my ideal partner



anyone here fit that description...?  :b


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Karla said:


> Someone who i know i can count on and will stick by me no matter what, through the bad and the good.
> Someone who makes me feel good about myself and always has something nice to say.
> Someone who will make me smile when it's the last thing i want to do.
> Someone who i can call at 3 in the morning for no reason at all.
> ...


I'm looking for those things, but also

Doesn't yell or nag, goes with the flow and can have fun in any situation.
Someone I can trust and isn't judgemental.
Someone that could travel around the world and not have a problem with not having electricity or modern day stuff.
Enjoys nature.

And looks something like this girl from NASA.









I think I would meet all of Karla's requirements, but might not see the point in calling her all the time unless I had something to talk about.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

> Someone who i know i can count on and will stick by me no matter what, through the bad and the good.
> Someone who makes me feel good about myself and always has something nice to say.
> Someone who will make me smile when it's the last thing i want to do.
> Someone who i can call at 3 in the morning for no reason at all.
> ...


 :thanks You made my list for me.

Physically, not sure though, i am attracted to many different types of men. Mainly just someone who is healthy/weight, tall, with brown hair with _some_ length, nice smile, good hygiene/teeth, breathe that smells like a summer rain, or tic tacs...
Someone who is just totally warm, sensitive and cuddly...


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I want him to be.. connected with me.. sorta like.. a puzzle piece..think: an interlocking type deal. i don't like the whole idea of the 1/2 person/"you complete me".. lol.. that's just.. No. The way that sounds just doesn't set with me.

Look ranks third. Right after CHARACTER (which is first!) then personality.

I'm definitely NOT looking for my opposite.. that'd would repel me. UGH.

I need a sharing of similar beliefs, sense of humour, view of this world/people.

We accept each other's faults.. Appericate each other. See each other as unique and special like no other would ever compare. Someone that thinks the world of me and vice versa. And.. together realize how important communication, honesty, and effort truly are.

I need ssomeone to grow with. An understanding. A reason to get out of bed. A reason to.. try at life. . . And I want/need him to feel the _same_. _Exact_. _Way_.

Someone who I can be MYSELF around. Whoever the "MYSELF" is. . .


----------



## theysee (Nov 15, 2003)

...


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

> i don't know, i haven't met her yet.


Don't have to meet her, just make belief. 
I haven't met anyone either, most the fantasy girls I've seen are always on TV.
In my local area there aren't girls just species, sorry.


----------



## Writer81 (Dec 19, 2005)

Looks: I've always had a thing for petite girls, I don't know why. Also dark features kill me, such as hair and eyes. Think Natalie Portman as my ideal look. haha

Personality: Sweet and on the shy side. I don't like the big party person. Someone that would be comfortable staying in at night and watching a movie as we cuddle on the couch.(Sorry, that's pretty girly, I know :b )


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I've been thinking about this tonight.

Here's what I want:

- someone who gives me my freedom
- who's nice, kind, and loving
- sexual
- decently smart
- sense of humor
- cute enough
- probably Christian
- in her 30's or early 40's
- not taller than me.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Karla said:


> Someone who i know i can count on and will stick by me no matter what, through the bad and the good.
> Someone who makes me feel good about myself and always has something nice to say.
> Someone who will make me smile when it's the last thing i want to do.
> Someone who i can call at 3 in the morning for no reason at all.
> ...


 :agree

A sense of humor is a must for me. 
Trustworthy and responsible are biggies, too. 
Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.

As far as looks go, taller than me, with dark hair (although at this age, I'd probably settle for a head of hair any color). Attractive in my eyes. I do like a man who is younger than me, or at least does not look older than I look.

Not a male ****.
Not a drunk.
Not a druggie (normal Rx use OK).
Not an (excessive) gambler.
Not a moocher.

Been there, done that (with exes) to the Nots above. Fed up with it.

Except for the Not list above and a sense of humor, all other things could fly out the window if I met somebody who truly shares my strongest beliefs and is veg*n. :b


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.


YOU ASK FOR THE IMPOSSIBLE! :lol


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Prodigal_Son said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.
> ...


There are guys out there that are veg*n and believe what I believe. There are websites for us, but I'm too insecure to contact them.

But thanks for the support. :roll


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.


 I'm a vegan and dated a vegetarian. He was the cruelest human being I ever had the misfortune of meeting. I've never dated anyone less compatable with me and he's the only veggie I've ever dated.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.
> ...


I'm sorry you had a bad experience. :squeeze

This is why I say he would have to share my beliefs, as well.

I couldn't feel deeply attracted to a man who shoved animal flesh into his mouth. Ugh. uke


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> There are guys out there that are veg*n and believe what I believe. There are websites for us, but I'm too insecure to contact them.
> 
> But thanks for the support. :roll


I'm just kidding with you. There are lots of people out there. (including males)

I dated a vegetarian my freshman year in college. She was very strong in her beliefs as you appear to be, she even got me to try a veggie diet for 2 weeks, before I folded.

I apologize if I was rude. :hug


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

> I apologize if I was rude.


Thank you for that. 

I get so tired of getting crap. Just last night on the Member Photo Album, someone made a very offensive post to my photos. I don't know if it just disappeared due to the system failing or got deleted, but it wasn't funny. It does get tiring, though.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Yea, sometimes I need to shut up and realize although I don't find it offensive at all somebody else might. 

I almost posted another post just kidding around, thought better of it.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Oh that's ok veggie. I was just trying to say that some things that are important to us personally may not be the most important thing to find in a mate. I couldn't date someone who hated animals but I wouldn't say they had to have the exact same beliefs as me.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I want a guy who would balance me out...not shy. And is outgoing, sarcastic !! and has a sense of humor! Not a big party person, but someone who has no problem just going out to like friends houses and do random stuff with. Intelligence is a must. And being tall won't hurt. opcorn


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I've already met the girl with the perfect looks. It's been almost a decade since I met her and yet I have never met any other girl more beautiful than her imo. Even celebrities. Too bad she didn't have the personality to match but we were friends for a little bit until I finally had to cut that off because I was so desperate to be in a relationship with her. 

As for personality, I haven't met that girl yet. It would have to be someone who is kinda geeky and also nurturing and funny too. It would be nice to have someone who was as much into trivia as I am. I guess that's asking too much.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

ace_of_diamonds said:


> It would be nice to have someone who was as much into trivia as I am.


OMG I love trivia! 

Too bad I'm a guy. :b


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

dreams are dangerous~ i just wanted to say that. =l


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have never been attracted to fashion, glamour, and cosmetics...I think a girl with a ponytail, cap, and in jeans is absolutely adorable...Glasses can also be quite attractive...Warmth, intelligence, and a sense of humor would be a must...


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

does karla have a picture? .

I like personality first. Then character. then looks.

I have several medical issues and as of right now the inability to drive. Im honest and i like honest people. I like people who like me for me and can see what counts.

http://www.myspace.com/brenidil

friggin pics wouldnt load.

MUST at least like cats.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

actually doesnt matter if u like cats. I love cats and can stand most dogs. i dont have any pets cept for the family dog. my mom got rid of them when we moved.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks: Long straight blond hair. A great *** is a major asset -- you will note that I'm into spanking, so that's a given.

Personality: Smart, but not smarter than me. She's be sweet & caring. She'd be unconventional & perverted like me. She'd harbor a lifelong passion for spanking. She'd be a rational thinker, perferably who's been lead to atheism & libertarianism by her logical reasoning. She'd be affectionate and love to kiss.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks: Long straight blond hair. A great *** is a major asset -- you will note that I'm into spanking, so that's a given.

Personality: Smart, but not smarter than me. She's be sweet & caring. She'd be unconventional & perverted like me. She'd harbor a lifelong passion for spanking. She'd be a rational thinker, perferably who's been lead to atheism & libertarianism by her logical reasoning. She'd be affectionate and love to kiss.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Looks: Long straight blond hair. A great *** is a major asset -- you will note that I'm into spanking, so that's a given.

Personality: Smart, but not smarter than me. She's be sweet & caring. She'd be unconventional & perverted like me. She'd harbor a lifelong passion for spanking. She'd be a rational thinker, perferably who's been lead to atheism & libertarianism by her logical reasoning. She'd be affectionate and love to kiss.


----------



## popeet (Dec 8, 2005)

Edited 2011: My husband.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

funny, sarcastic, intelligent, introverted, weird
not clingy, not overly sensitive, not more afraid of people than I am
enjoys reading, watching movies, eating out
doesn't mind staying in
doesn't mind my many quirks
likes children
likes to sleep
nice eyes, nice hands
pale and rosy cheeked, thick dark shaggy hair, tall and sinewy


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nyx said:


> not clingy


Whats wrong with clingyness?


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

RX2000 said:


> Nyx said:
> 
> 
> > not clingy
> ...


I don't like it. It's fine on occasion, but I wouldn't be able to stand someone that's all "I need to see you all day, everyday" and throws a hissy fit whenever you do something that doesn't involve them. I value my alone time and lots of it.


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

amen to that. lol.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

pixiedust said:


> Veggie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Also, he would have to be vegetarian/vegan and share my beliefs on animal rights or we'd be doomed from the start.
> ...


im a vegetarian and dated a vegan. it sucked. i had always flt inferior to her in a way.


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

People become vegetarians/vegans for different reasons. Mine are for ethical beliefs. I couldn't seriously care for someone who did not share that point of view, which is why my future partner's beliefs would have to be compatible with mine.


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

Veggie1 said:


> Mine are for ethical beliefs.


mine too


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Good to hear that, roya. I'm vegetarian and am constantly striving toward becoming vegan, so I'd have no problem with a vegan man. I'd like that, in fact. If he made me feel inferior than it wouldn't be a good relationship, anyway. If I felt inferior, but not because of him, that would be my own thinking and most likely I'd express this and if he is supportive, he'd help however he could. If not, again, probably not meant to be. I wouldn't make a man I was dating feel inferior, at least not on purpose, and would hope he'd express these thoughts to me, if he had them, so we could discuss them.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 29, 2004)

The basic stuff--smart, funny, nice. Also artistic and creative.

And very tall. I'm 6' foot and I know I'd be extremely insecure being taller than him.


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

My perfect date. Breathtaking isn't she?


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Halle...you've lost some weight. :b

As for me, I never had a specific type in terms of physical appearance, because I always focused more on intelligence, sense of humor, ability to be cynical, and flexibility on their viewpoint regarding stereotypes.

But among the male types I've found attractive from a physical perspective in my life have ranged from Luke Skywalker to the 6th Officer of the _Titanic_ (the historical one, not the one in that Cameron movie...blargh). This means that I'm completely open to time-travel and/or traveling to alternate/parallel universes to find the perfect guy for me. :lol


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Nyx said:


> RX2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Nyx said:
> ...


I see the value in sometimes being alone, but I also think that people who are in love would WANT to be with each other often, because they're so comfortable with one another, and enjoy leaning on one another...

I would hope that my soulmate would enjoy my company so much that they would feel their best when they were with me...



ophelia said:


> And very tall. I'm 6' foot and I know I'd be extremely insecure being taller than him.


I've had similar requirements, being 5'10, myself. But I don't get many men who are interested, to begin with, so it's not really something I use to "weed out" my potential love interests. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

...


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

ophelia said:


> And very tall. I'm 6' foot and I know I'd be extremely insecure being taller than him.


I think that's my only real physical requirement.

Thank God that my bf is 6'4".

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

-


----------



## Matt J (Oct 19, 2006)

funny, sarcastic, intelligent, introverted, kind, caring, weird
enjoys watching movies, eating out, outdoor stuff sometimes.
doesn't mind staying in
doesn't mind my many quirks
nice eyes (green or blue is great)
nice hair (any colour but, I like black in particular or brunettes)
nice umm well you know (not necessarily big)
similiar height to me


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Njodis said:


> I'm only like 5'5 so I'd prefer someone shorter than me. Otherwise, with my boyish good looks roll) they'd probably confuse her for my mother.
> 
> Other than that, as long as she isn't morbidly obese and bathes at least once every few weeks, I don't really care.


haha, Njodis, your posts are great.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'll just post what I posted in the other thread.

My dream girl possesses big tits, a nice round ***, and is philosophically inclined (none of those stupid post modernistic/relativistic *****es, though).

The MOST IMPORTANT ATTRIBUTE is intellectual curiosity. That attribute trumps all others, imo.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## microbe (Apr 3, 2006)

natalie portman is my dream girl.
genius
sexy


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

The looks portion I don't really know nor am I that concerned with it at this point. Currently not into obese women, one for the health issues that arise with it and two because I try hard to stay in decent shape. 

She'd be easily amused and down to try any activity.
She wouldn't think card games and board games are stupid not saying have to play them all the time but every so often would be nice. She'd be an optimist that is upbeat. She would enjoy watching movies at home and going out. Would be able to enjoy pool, bowling, darts, golf, kayaking, possibly some dance classes (and be patient with the fact that I suck at this or at least be able to laugh it off rather than get frustrated, lol). She would be kind and be generous. Would bake things every so often for me. She'd be able to deal with my lacking experience in relationships. She wouldn't be annoyed by my humor or the wacky things I do every so often to remind myself I'm alive. She would be on the conservative side in both dress and ideologies. She wouldn't defame stangers or people in general. She would be dependable and trustable. Wouldn't mind me expressing my love in words and actions and wouldn't get turned off by it. 

They always refer to someone being out of your league in the looks department but what about in the personality and character department? I feel like I look outside of my league in physical appearance but even more so in personality and character. Why would a girl that had my dream characteristics settle for me? It just wouldn't make sense. Plus I think my expectations above are unrealistic. I'm sure these girls get snatched up pretty quickly. 

This is a good thread author. After typing this I think I'll try and shrink my list down to only to 3 key characteristics and live with the other areas that aren't met.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Great sense of humour, great taste in music, great personality, great in the sack. Most of all someone who loves me just as much as I love him, even better, someone who loves me even more. 

As far as looks I can go from Jack Black to Ryan Adams, I don't even have a specific type, as long as he's not morbidly obese.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

UltraShy said:


> you will note that I'm into spanking, so that's a given.


That's hawt.


----------



## better days (May 3, 2006)

somebody whose not to serious. somebody that is not shy and would share their ideas but wasnt super outgoing. someone that would sleep in and be lazy on the weekends. someone who couldnt beat me up but would try. someone who doesnt get bored easily.

looks could vary but my dream girl would have short dark hair and a cute face. medium boobs and butt i guess... doesnt really matter that much.

and since im dreaming i guess she would also be able to grant wishes like a genie


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

These things can vary a bit, but since you asked for the ideal...
Looks: Someone who is about 5'5'', not fat or too skinny, has nice curves, an innocent pretty face, atleast decently dressed, does not look snobby
Personality: Someone who is kind, open-minded, caring, supportive, independent to an extent but not too much, intelligent, does not just care about partying, appreciates good humour, not always serious and can goof around, likes watching movies with me, does not hang out with bad people, not too religious, warm. Basically, someone like Belle or Ariel from Disney movies lol
Also, I don't know what category this would fall under, but I like a girl with a nice voice.


----------



## Ventress (Jul 30, 2006)

My dream guy is pretty much this guy:

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/3241/s ... eadxp5.jpg

He's 33 and sweet, funny, smart, beautiful, dorky, has long brown hair and big blue eyes...everything I love... :mushy


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My dream guy: 

Loves to cuddle, has a wonderful personality, is skinny or 20 lbs overweight (I like a little bit of meat, I discovered, I find it really sexy), wears pop/punk emo clothes (Hot Topic), has short brown hair, short black hair, between 5'0" and 5'9", wears crew neck tees, works out at the gym between 3-5x a week, listens to alt music, has no animals, doesn't want kids, cooks good steak, gives me kisses every time I enter the door and he's home, kisses me every morning before he goes off to work, likes going for walks, not afraid to wear a winter hat, plays the guitar or piano, he must recycle, likes finnish pancakes, loves reading in bed, believes in God, non drug user, non smoker, light social drinker (1 or 2), not a huge junk food eater, wants to help others in life (a giving person)


----------



## TheContrary (May 2, 2006)

.


----------



## tinselhair (Nov 12, 2006)

My dream partner would be tall and fatter than me. Have blonde hair and green eyes.

He would have a wonderful sense of humor, be able to act funny and silly, but also be kind and serious when needed. :b :| 

He would love to cook creatively. :hb :cup 

He would be as active as me and love to work out. :banana 

He would love dogs/all animals/creatures. :heart 

He would love all types genres of books, movies, and music. :yay 

Say, that's almost what I have--except for the tall and fatter!

I think my next husband will be tall (or at least taller than me) and fat. I like fat guys. :yes 

Star


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

Sorry to bring this thread up again, was just browsing through it and felt I never gave my post.

My dream partner would have to be really beautiful, fit-ish, have clever way of talking not like one of those episodes of Dawson's Crack. Confident, witty, an American accent, I'd love her to be an American girl.
Almost Mystical in a way, with like an unexplainable secret, confidence or weird behaviour, a dark side (not too dark). 
Almost like someone you see on TV which isn't the case in real life.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

Erm...dream partners? The list is endless for looks wise :lol

Generally i'm most attraced to girls that look like or close to the girl in the photo below (of whom is tara conner / former miss USA).










But I see tons of girls that i'm attracted to almost everyday, some look similar to tara above and others dont, so it depends really.

Looks wise, prefer blondes, same height or shorter than me (i'm 5'9), nice or normal teeth (dont have to be 100% white, but normal is fine, as long as they're straight), not petite, but slim, smooth/silky hair (this is one of the traits I find really attractive - smooth silky hair/hair that looks and is about the same length as tara's above), nice stomach, maybe B sized breasts (A/C is ok - B is preferred -, C a close 2nd, A 3rd)...butt isnt that important but, as long as proportionate to her body thats fine (and is not flat either).

Personality wise... loving, stylish, dresses nice, caring, loving, likes to cuddle, affectionate, sweet, pretty, funny, can goof around sometimes, enjoys entertainment, games, movies, laid back, gets along with people, loves animals, and plenty of other qualities :yes


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

What a brilliant idea for a thread.

There's no particular look I'm set on, but do have my few preferences...


She would ideally have big, juicy, kissable lips. This is a big turn-on for me.[/*:m:ebfda]
Around my height, which is quite short (5'4). Anything above 5 and 5'8 is fine.[/*:m:ebfda]
Be in good physical shape, with great, toned legs. A perky butt is a plus.[/*:m:ebfda]
Ethnicity is not a huge deal, but I absolutely love mixed-race girls.[/*:m:ebfda]
Breasts that aren't so huge they look out of proportion with her build.[/*:m:ebfda]

She would have to be honest, loyal, and very comfortable with herself around me.[/*:m:ebfda]
Have a passion for cooking.[/*:m:ebfda]
Be willing to experiment in bed. Etc. Etc.[/*:m:ebfda]
Accept my flaws and habits, and understand that I may need my space from time-to-time.[/*:m:ebfda]
Be a good listener. [/*:m:ebfda]
Have a career that's completely different from mine.[/*:m:ebfda]
Would want kids sooner rather than later.[/*:m:ebfda]
Come with an "off" button. :hide[/*:m:ebfda]

Is that so much to ask for? :stu


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j104/frase_photos/Laetitia_Casta_seppia.jpg

Laetitia Casta because she's about as feminine as you can get with that body, looks sensual and also shy.

http://www.specialtygiftsandmore.net/Johnny_Depp.jpg

Johnny Depp cuz, well he's Johnny Depp...intense, quirky, intelligent, and definitely hot.

But if I couldn't get anyone as hot as those two, depth, goofiness, intelligence and strong communication skills would have to be there. Also sex fiendish.


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

I honestly couldn't say, it depends on the person.


----------



## Zack C (May 12, 2007)

swiv2D said:


> What would your dreampartner look like, would he or she be a red head.
> Tall, skinny, chubby, blonde, brunette. Would they wear glasses, what interest should they have, should they be kind, generous, sadistic or perverted like me?


Wow, thinking of the perfect partner is kind of hard.

She would have to be tall like me. I like smart girls too, just not to smart. I am thinking, IQ 120-130. Really loyal, I hate ****s. An the more sex the better.
I would like my partner to be really feminine. I like girly girls, but respectful. I really hate women, that are stuck up. Women that get attitude all the time, I really hate girls that talk back. She should have a back bone though.
I want a girl that dress's, nice when we go out. I have had some GF's, that I just was embarresed to have on my arm.
She should always smell good, and have really pretty hair. The hair is a big thing for me. When I see split ends, an alarm go's off that tells me, if she doesn't care about her hair, how can she care about me.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Amocholes said:


> Slightly shorter than I am. Maybe about 5'8"-10". Slender build but firm musculature. A ready smile that reaches his eyes. A cuddler who knows when I want to be left alone. A sense of humor to match my own. Intelligent enough to know what I mean not what I say. Should enjoy camping, hiking and crawling around in the mud half a mile underground.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot, he has to have a big heart.


I lol'd. =P

I like girls who are not fat, but maybe a little chunky, I dnno how to explain it. I guess like Hilary Duff before she became Skeletor. Caring, loving, loyal, romantic. =D


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> I really hate girls that talk back.


so you want a mute?


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I don't even have a picture in my mind of what my dream person would look like. I'm open to many types, as long as they're good to me.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Zack C said:


> She should always smell good, and have really pretty hair. The hair is a big thing for me. When I see split ends, an alarm go's off that tells me, if she doesn't care about her hair, how can she care about me.


What are split ends? I wouldn't even know how to look for those?

The one thing I would like when it comes to hair is if she changed hair color a few times a year. Have black hair in the winter, brunette in the spring, blonde in the summer and red in the autumn. And I like ponytails too. :yes

Here are some pictures of cute girls.
http://thumbs.dreamstime.com/thumb_99/1 ... d07gL2.jpg
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-3076173 ... -park.html
http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p312 ... Face09.jpg :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

like this










we are talking about dream partners right? thats my dream partner.

*sigh*


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

I have no idea. :stu


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: re: What would your dream partner look and be like?*



Gumaro said:


> like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ugh, oh sorry. I just don't see any sex appeal.


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

> Ugh, oh sorry. I just don't see any sex appeal.


yeh, but I think guys see sex appeal in a nice pair of ta ta's.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok, so she has nice tits. I'll give her that much.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:lol

im not a breast man. im more of a buttman. i think jen love hewitt is a very beautiful woman that is just so so physically perfect.


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

Speaking unrealistically here, a girl that was pornstar hot like that(with out the characteristic of being a *****), but was sort of quiet,witty, and sarcastic had to be able to take a joke and not get offended and would just enjoy my company along with going to the beach and playing video games and things like that.


----------



## Zack C (May 12, 2007)

*Re: re: What would your dream partner look and be like?*



embers said:


> > I really hate girls that talk back.
> 
> 
> so you want a mute?


Thats not what I meant.

I meant smart ***'s.

Anywayz Kirsten Dunst is as hot as it gets. Forget Jennifer Love Hewit.


----------



## swiv2D (Oct 20, 2005)

I think you lot should read some of the previous posts on this thread, they're really interesting.
Do any of you lot get upset at the thought of not ever being with your dream partner, or the fact that they don't exist. Never use to bother me much, but now I think about it more.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

I can't be arsed to read the rest of it. hehe I don't have those kinds of thoughts, not at this time anyway. When I'm old as ****, maybe it'll set in.
Actually, in my own way I've given up. That's why I don't worry about it.


----------



## JerryR (Aug 3, 2006)

Someone who likes me for me. I hope that's not just a dream!


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

If we're talking about a "dream" partner and not putting any reality into it, then perhaps she could look like Kristen Bell or Cobie Smulders (if only!). But in reality I don't know what my ideal partner would look like. I do know I'd like to meet someone who is genuinely sweet, honest, caring and down to earth and isn't a party girl. 

This quality is a must: She has to be someone who doesn't need a ring on her finger or a squealing future adult in a crib to validate her existence. She sure won't be getting either from me.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Updated from last year:

Musts: 

Vigilante 
Organic farmer 
Cross dresser on Tuesdays 
Anti-bumper stickers 
Wear Rebook sneakers only 
Shop at Price Right 
Shoplift vinyl records

Must nots: 

Eat bananas 
Work for the city 
EVER dye his/her hair 
Be afraid of water 
Type over 60 words a minute 
Drink decaf


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

My dream partner lookswise would be blond, blue eyed, clean shaven, skinny (but not too skinny), around 5'9, no tattoos or piercings, not a 9 or 10 (cause then he'd be full of himself) but a 7 or 8 on the looks scale.

Personality wise, not shy but anti social, has no friends, loner, only wants to be around me, sarcastic, misantropic, honest, emotional, doesn't like to follow rules/scedules. As for other stuff, is into board games, has belief in paranormal stuff and reincarnation, is a virgin, even less experienced then me, likes the same tv shows and bands as me, rich so we never have to work, likes cats, doesn't like dogs, takes control, will take care of paying the bills, agrees with me on the death penalty, thinks revenge is fun, plays world of warcraft as an alliance character, is easy to cook for, tells me he loves me every day, knows alot about computers, always wants to be around me, accepts me exactly the way I am and doesn't try to change me.


----------



## aviator99 (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: re: What would your dream partner look and be like?*



loner2389 said:


> Speaking unrealistically here, a girl that was pornstar hot like that(with out the characteristic of being a *****), but was sort of quiet,witty, and sarcastic had to be able to take a joke and not get offended and would just enjoy my company along with going to the beach and playing video games and things like that.


Very true. The girl you posted is hot, but because of what she does, not ideally the girl you'd like to bring home to your parents, lol.

p.s. - is it bad that I think I recognize that girl? :lol


----------



## Vegan Madness (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm not really sure... Sometimes I want an outgoing guy to balance me out, and get me to talk too... But then again, I want a guy who's quiet and reflective, and listens to what I have to say. Also, I'd want him to be ATLEAST vegetarian, ideally vegan... I don't have preference in looks, though. But I do enjoy tall, lanky, dorky-looking guys. And glasses! I love glasses. Above all things, intelligence. Nothing else is more attractive then that!


----------

